# Fate has sens of humor...



## mike_cos (May 23, 2011)

This is my new backpack... I have to check so there is some electronic device inside.. I would be not detect by ISI when patrolling......
Stuffs like BH or Eagle are still made all proudly in US?


----------



## AWP (May 23, 2011)

Blackhawk? I'm not sure. Eagle? Yes. Tactical Tailor, Diamondback Tactical, Zulu Nylon, 782 Gear.....just look for any company which is Berry Compliant and they will be US made.


----------



## Mac_NZ (May 23, 2011)

Blackhawk has a couple of small US plants to the gov contract gear to keep inline with the Berry amendment.  Everything you see on the shelves though is made off shore.

A portion of Eagles is now made in Puerto Rico as the labour is cheap and its still technically made in the USA.


----------



## mike_cos (May 23, 2011)

well... all my Blackhawk pants (warrior line included) are made in Indonesia.... and my 5.11 stuffs is made in Hong Kong......
Hey... you too is not it?...


----------



## Marauder06 (May 24, 2011)

IIRC, the first batch of the black berets that we're all so fond of in the U.S. Army were "Made in China."


----------



## mike_cos (May 24, 2011)

Globalization makes us all one big family... economic family.... money doesn't stink...


----------

